# University Campuses



## rockin'.baltimorean (Jul 5, 2008)

wake forest medical center looks great!! unc campus looks awesome as well!!!


----------



## mikey23 (May 17, 2006)

*University of Birmingham, UK*


























(Marpete's on Flickr)








(Stevsolls on Flickr)








(Dave Lewis 88 on Flickr)








(Ally09 on Flickr)


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

^^ lovely


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

*Bosphorus University/Istanbul*

















































































































































View from the campus.


----------



## Gonzalo90uy (Feb 8, 2008)

Amazing!


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

University of Cape Town (South Africa):


----------



## ethan (Sep 25, 2002)

Petronas University of Technology, Malaysia


----------



## ale26 (Sep 9, 2005)

University of Toronto ( UofT ) 

Research at the University of Toronto has been responsible for the world's first electronic heart pacemaker, artificial larynx, single-lung transplant, nerve transplant, artificial pancreas, chemical laser, G-suit, the first practical electron microscope, the first cloning of T-cells, and the extraction of insulin.

The university is consistently placed among the leading academic institutions of the world. Newsweek magazine places the university first in Canada, and 18th worldwide, 9th among public universities, and among the top 5 universities outside the United States. The University is also affiliated with 9 Nobel laureates (6 alumni), the most of any Canadian university.

The University is also fully integrated with Toronto's Downtown Core taking up a huge space. There are also 7 affiliated Teaching hospitals integrated into the downtown core.


Convocation Hall




































Huge Robarts Library in Downtown Toronto 



























Cellular Biology and Microbiology Centre


----------



## AnythingAwful (Aug 10, 2008)

*NTU (Nanyang Tech Uni's School Of Design Building)*











*SMU (Singapore Management University)*


----------



## Dequal (Mar 16, 2008)

I have never seen so modern universities.


----------



## triple-j (Aug 10, 2005)

*AIMST UNIVERSITY, MALAYSIA*

ASIAN INSTITUTE OF MEDICAL, SCIENCE AND TECHNOLOGY


nazrey said:


>





AHNmalaysia said:


> As a Student of AIMST, i am proud that my university in here in Skyscrapercity.com
> 
> Here are some of my Snapshots that i recently taked using Kodak V2133 in Paranoma Settings.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Vienna does not have a "real" campus in the meaning of a university ghetto. But it has a great campus in the city center where regular people and students, children and others share a great public space surrounded by university institutes, gastronomy and services. 

The building is probably older than many othercampuses I guess as its from the late 17th and early 18th century. But it housed for all those centuries the general hospital of Vienna (and was also constructed for that purpose). After the hospital finally completely moved out in the last decades, it was adopted for the university and serves as campus now for not longer than 10 years or so.

The architcture might be not as spectacular as the one of some English speaking university buildings but it sure has a the elegance of age.

The campus are thos longstretched buildings with the green courtyards, the part in the upper left belong to another uniersity, the medical university. 










The main building of the university is only a few blocks away at the imperial Ringstraße and quite impressive.









(same scale as above picture btw)

You can see both on this overview map in the context of the surrounding inner districts. The main university in Vienna has alarge number of other buildings spread out over the city, even a second campus like quarter (modern architecture), but I am too lazy to show here all of them.










PS: pictures taken from maps.live.com


----------



## K14N (Jun 23, 2008)

*Universitas Pelita Harapan (UPH) - INDONESIA*

Some Pictures of Pelita Harapan University (in Bahasa Indonesia: Universitas Pelita Harapan, UPH) - Lippo Karawaci, INDONESIA:

*Campus Buildings (just some of them):*




























*Campus Facilities (just some of them):*



















*Future Plan (Currently under construction)* :banana:


----------



## De La Canada (Jun 10, 2007)

This is my Univeristy


THE UNIVERSITY OF TORONTO

Canada's Largest University and has been ranked #22 on the THES Q'S 100 best Universities in the world


----------



## skyscraper03 (Feb 12, 2005)

More pictures of the University of Toronto I took yesterday

1 spadina crescent









Views of U of T St.George campus from McLennan Tower



















I found this in Victoria College in the University of Toronto.


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

*The University of Chicago*

Hyde Park, Chicago (eleven km's south of downtown Chicago)
-15,000 students
-established: 1890
-81 Nobel Prize laureates
-site of the world's first man-made self-sustaining nuclear reaction

U of C campus
via chicagowilderness.org









photos from below via Wiki

Harper Memorial Library from the Midway Plaisance









"The Midway"









Rockefeller Chapel









Regenstein Library









Julius Rosenwald Hall









Eckhart Hall









Max Palevsky Residential Commons









Quad 









University of Chicago Graduate School of Business








University of Chicago Graduate School of Business









picasaweb











Future Projects....
*Joe and Rika Mansueto Library*all via spyguy from SSC




































*Reva and David Logan Center for Creative and Performing Arts*
via spguy @ SSC


----------



## 540_804 (Jan 21, 2008)

When you look at large university campuses, do you think its necessary for their to be some sense of a unifying design/architectural direction to be taken when constructing new facilities or not?

I see some universities where every facility is clearly of the same architectural influence and have a lot of similarities in design and appearance. Do you think this is necessary? Or even desirable?


----------



## nicekicks (Oct 20, 2008)

University Of Saskatchewan -- Saskatoon Sk. Canada

My friend will go there .............nice...



-------------thanks 4 sharing ........................


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

540_804 said:


> When you look at large university campuses, do you think its necessary for their to be some sense of a unifying design/architectural direction to be taken when constructing new facilities or not?
> 
> I see some universities where every facility is clearly of the same architectural influence and have a lot of similarities in design and appearance. Do you think this is necessary? Or even desirable?



Not really necessary. Remember that in a lot of the older universities (such as Oxford) you actually see a whole gamut of architectural styles, depending on the period when a building was constructed.

For me, the important thing is the quailty of the architecture, rather than uniformity of style.


----------



## .baby gurl. (Sep 23, 2008)

Wow some of these university campuses are really nice.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Nice to see this old thread come back!


----------

